# set up /take down



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Most of the time it is two of us that set up and take down at an events. Today it took one hour for me to set up and take down by myslerf.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=4340045492217&set=pb.1019798458.-2207520000.1354403864&type=3&theater The little crates help and the names are velcroed on the ends of the little crates. This is not ok with me!

Suggestions welcomed.
Advice needed.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Peggy Sue, the link is not opening for me.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/374533_4340045492217_1064267903_n.jpg


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I don't know what to tell you. If I am setting by myself at an event where I have to haul my stuff in to my spot, I usually allow an hour. If it's my Farmer's Market and I can just back in and pull stuff out of the back of my vehicle and set up right there, it only takes 15 minutes or so.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

This is a year around farmers market. It takes about an hour when alone.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I can tell you how I do it. If I'm hustling I can take everything down in 30minutes. I use two 6 foot tables in an "L" shape. I stand behind the tables with the long end of one of the tables on my side. I use 3 risers that my hubby made and folding shelf and a box for my laundry soap that I just put a lid on and go. I only put 2 out of each bar soap, and liquid soap, 3 out of the scrubs, a small assortment of all of our gift boxes and bags on the shelves and only testers for lotion. When an item is bought i replace it from the easy to reach storage behind the risers or I have my storage drawers on the long end of "L" on my side. My tables look full because I have height and depth but I don't have a ton of product out on the table to have to put away at the end of the day. Does that make sense?


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

It does make sense. We do a special for 5 bars for 20. It is very common for our bars to be purchased 5 at a time and in the same scent. I would love to see a pict of your setup.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

BTW 
We have 
full sized soap
guest sized
lotion bars
shaving soap
wash rags
soap savers
liquid soap (two sizes)


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Does the money brought in justify the hour of set up when by yourself? For my holiday shows I just suck it up and do it myself. If it's not too far and the show allows it, I set up the night before and my boys do all the setting up. For farmers market my boys always set up and tear down. My set up had gotten quite large. This year I had a Wednesday market that I had to start doing by myself because school started. I did one market with my regular set up and the next week I only put out half my soaps. The time it took me to set up EVERYTHING by myself was not justified by how much money I brought in.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I have a multiple bar special as well. People know I have more bars and ask for more if they want it. Or if I see someone hesitate I make sure and tell them there is more where that came from!


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Tiffany. great idea.

Our sales soar at Christmas. So I am still justified by sales to set up. 

I just think there is a better easier way. We put the little crates in a 30 qt container. They fit perfectly. it is all the other stuff.


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

Peggy I am curious, how big are the guest size soaps and how does the price compare to reg. size? Also do you put the price on each soap or on a price sheet? I am going to redo all my wrapping and setup :/ and I am going to try color :shrug2. Your tables look great. I can see why setup takes awhile. I too am always on my own. :sigh


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

guest soap is soap that is under weight. I cut a small chunk off and sell it for $3 each or 5/$12. It is square vs rectangular. The piece I cut up is sliced into samples which are free. These are placed in a whit organza bag. The shreds and pieces too small are put into a green organza bag and paired with a soap saver and sold at $4.


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks Peggy, I have seen so many different size guest soaps I just was wondering. I do the same thing with my soap pieces. I call it ugly soap grab bag.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

For me it seems that if I have 5-6 bars of each scent it looks better. I am going to boxes, found a place for $.18 box and they have cardboard display boxes that hold 3 stacks. I think it looks good, Ill try to send pic. Sunshine Container.


----------

